# Meet Jed



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thought it was about time I updated my avatar and edited profile etc. Anyway here is Jed our second retired ex racing greyhound. We fostered him about August last year and as the charity weren't able to find him a suitable home we opted to adopt him ourselves on New Year's Day this year. He actually came into our lives at a really tricky time for us as we were having serious issues with our teen son and it gave us something positive to focus on. To cut a long story short we are really happy we have a second greyhound, our son is back home with us again and Stanley seems ok about having a 'mate' around. He is a lovely dog, very laid back, doesn't care what you do to him, check his teeth, trim his nails etc he just stands there and lets you do it. However he is a bit unpredictable with some small dogs therefore is currently muzzled when off leash on our walks. I think there was a definite lack of socialisation with other breeds of dog in his last home (he was a failed adoption) and seems to be improving all the time. I thought I would find having two dogs a bit stressful and more trouble and more expensive but actually it hasn't been that way at all and his bubbly personality wins out every time. We are just happy we have been able to give another retired racer a loving forever home. Just wish I could see these bloody dogs in the dark.
(they actually don't sleep together as a rule, but as this bed (in avatar) is so big and they both think it the best place to sleep they must've compromised).


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awe that's so sweet. Congrats on the new addition. He sounds like a gem.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's beautiful, I am glad he found a good home with you.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous dog! Congratulations! Glad to hear everything is happy!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition, and I'm glad to hear that your son is back home again! I love the photo of the dog taking over the car - too funny!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, at last, a car with the steering wheel on the right side!! Makes me feel at home.
And congrat's on your lucky new pup. He sounds like he's fitting right in. And, I know exactly what you mean about black dogs at night, I have the same problem, they just disappear and then you realise they were there, right under your feet the whole time. 
I'm sorry too about the issues with your teenager. Hopefully he'll grow out of them soon enough, as most of them do. They only think of themselves at that age, unfortunately.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh, at last, a car with the steering wheel on the right side!! Makes me feel at home.
> And congrat's on your lucky new pup. He sounds like he's fitting right in. And, I know exactly what you mean about black dogs at night, I have the same problem, they just disappear and then you realise they were there, right under your feet the whole time.
> I'm sorry too about the issues with your teenager. Hopefully he'll grow out of them soon enough, as most of them do. They only think of themselves at that age, unfortunately.


I would imagine MollyWoppy that you would be used to driving on the 'wrong' side of the road now after all these years and when you come back to Aotearoa it will feel strange. Teenage son is in a really good place now and enjoying life, he turned 17 yesterday and had three mates around for a day of sci-fi games and chat which was nice. I served them girly pink cupcakes for the 'happy birthday' singalong bit of the day, but did tell the boys before I unveiled my creations that they first had to get in touch with their feminine side before they ate ha ha! nothing like having a wee joke as we don't want them to take themselves too seriously at that age.
Stanley and Jed were beautifully behaved as always, greyhounds are such quiet dogs and not at all bouncy and just seem to quietly appear by your side when there is something interesting (or possibility of food) going on. One boy was quite interested in the fact that Jed was leaning against him which is quite common in greyhounds when they feel comfortable with someone.
(the little red car is father in law's, he hasn't seen the photo of Jed yet!!!)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i had 2 Grey Hounds.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats on your new addition!

Greys are truly an amazing breed. I've been thinking of adding a second one as well. Everyone tells me they do better together than alone and I'd feel less guilty when I'm at work!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Probably they do as dogs are social animals - however we never really knew with Stanley as he doesn't seem bothered or play with other dogs. We are both at home during the day so he generally has company but he likes to sleep down the other end of the house and not be with us. I did have an animal communicator come visit last year and she said that Stanley would like an older male greyhound that he could talk about the old times with. Jed is actually younger than him and they seem to get on fine. Most of the greyhound people we know in our area have two and some have more - they are very collectable.


----------

